
BizTeen.net—Looking for alpha testers - hajrice
http://www.bizteen.net/
======
johnnybgoode
What does your site do exactly? People might want to know that before they
decide whether or not to test your site.

------
pg
I would not recommend using a .net address. You're probably better off just
finding another name.

~~~
ErrantX
just out of interest why is that?

I've had fair success with .net addresses in the past. They dont seem to lose
out on traffic over .com or .co.uk. But that experience has been limited to
small audiences.

~~~
pg
This is the kind of site people will go to by typing the url into the browser,
and if it becomes popular, they will expect to find it at the .com.

------
ErrantX
2 things.

Firstly wow, you put this together in, what, a week? Im sure I saw a paper
draft this time last week you posted :D well done.

Secondly give us some indication of what it's about ;)

Oh got a third: you might want ot have a simple form on the page to submit and
email address too - sending an actual email to get in on the alpha might put
people off!

